
What's the best web framework to learn in 2016? - Apane
What web development framework would you recommend that developers&#x2F;engineers learn in 2016?<p>I won&#x27;t say what framework I already know because I want to avoid bias. Ideally, I&#x27;d like to know suggestions on the best over-all framework to learn going forward.
======
pedalpete
The framework(s) I always look to learn or recommend learning are the ones
that I think are going to be big in 5 years.

Of course, consider front-end or back-end first, but I'll assume you are open
to either.

I'm currently learning Play (scala) because the framework is a part of two
projects I've been involved with at my current job.

I was learning Mercury.js because we selected it for a project, mostly because
I wasn't a fan of Flux, but having said that, the community has voted for
React, so I'll be moving to get more experience with React (we're not re-
writing the Mercury stuff, but I probably won't recommend it for future
projects, BUT, if you're not familiar with Mercury.js, check it out, I really
like it).

I'm assuming you're already down either the Less or Sass road, so I'd look for
the next thing in CSS, which just might be [https://github.com/css-
modules/css-modules](https://github.com/css-modules/css-modules)

For testing, I'd check out Tape (unit tests) and nightwatch.

Make sure you're up on Webpack and/or Browserify

Oh the list goes on and on.

Out of curiosity, you mention web development framework, but do you have any
interest in IoT? and would you want to use your web-dev skills in interfacing
with hardware? The reason I ask is I've been building a framework which
hopefully will allow web-devs to develop embedded code. I'd be keen to hear
your feedback.

~~~
Raed667
>web-dev skills in interfacing with hardware

I would love to check out what you're doing. This is exactly my profile, web-
dev pivoted to IoT(embedded) engineering

